# Kevin Can Wait - Pilot



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, this is certainly not the best new comedy on TV. I would give it a solid "C+" rating for the pilot. Of course they had to cram a lot of plot into the dialog, which is always painful in the first episode of anything. Kevin is a retired cop with a decent looking wife, and some familiar looking friends. So, I guess they were like, let's make another King of Queens, only slightly different. If you like James physical comedy and his dopey antics, this is your kind of show. The acting was very poor from the younger cast members, but they weren't used much. I am a big fan of Kevin James so I'll give it a few more episodes, but this is certainly no Modern Family or The Goldbergs. It is more like King of Queens 2.0... he has a new wife, new house, new job, but his brother looks awfully familiar. It has potential to hang around for many seasons, but only if they don't make it more of the same. Hopefully it will be more polished and original in the next few episodes. 

I did notice that his wife mentioned to him that Kevin did "a nice thing for YOUR daughter". I don't remember them going into details about them having exes, divorce, etc, or if any of the kids are theirs or just his???


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I liked it but I liked King of Queens.

It'll probably be a while for the "Erinn Hayes Fat?" thread.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I loved King of Queens. And I was really surprised he went back to TV. 

The pilot is free on iTunes. I'll give it a shot, but from all the promo clips, I wasn't excited for this. Thanks for the review.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Wasn't that impressed with the pilot. Had already seen every funny scene on commercials/promos. Tired of seeing his brother (Gary Valentine) and one of his friends (Lenny Venito) too. Not a fan of either of them.

I will give it another episode, as they may have improved it after the pilot.

It had the same formula of most sitcoms:

Schlub husband + hot wife + kids+ husband's or wife's friends = hilarity ensues


My wife said that it was basically KoQ's but without a basement.

I thought the kitchen layout was from the Cunningham's on Happy Days.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

nickels said:


> Well, this is certainly not the best new comedy on TV. I would give it a solid "C+" rating for the pilot. Of course they had to cram a lot of plot into the dialog, which is always painful in the first episode of anything. Kevin is a retired cop with a decent looking wife, and some familiar looking friends. So, I guess they were like, let's make another King of Queens, only slightly different. If you like James physical comedy and his dopey antics, this is your kind of show. The acting was very poor from the younger cast members, but they weren't used much. I am a big fan of Kevin James so I'll give it a few more episodes, but this is certainly no Modern Family or The Goldbergs. It is more like King of Queens 2.0... he has a new wife, new house, new job, but his brother looks awfully familiar. It has potential to hang around for many seasons, but only if they don't make it more of the same. Hopefully it will be more polished and original in the next few episodes.
> 
> I did notice that his wife mentioned to him that Kevin did "a nice thing for YOUR daughter". I don't remember them going into details about them having exes, divorce, etc, or if any of the kids are theirs or just his???





markz said:


> Wasn't that impressed with the pilot. Had already seen every funny scene on commercials/promos. Tired of seeing his brother (Gary Valentine) and one of his friends (Lenny Venito) too. Not a fan of either of them.
> 
> I will give it another episode, as they may have improved it after the pilot.
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree with both of these. I do like KJ but wasn't impressed much with the pilot. In fact the go-cart scene at the end was excruciating. It is basically KoQ 2.0, which I think we knew going in.

As with most new shows, I'll give it a couple more and see if it improves.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fell asleep while watching the pilot, but wasn't impressed with what I saw before that. Not sure if I'll bother to go back and watch the rest.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I didn't especially like this first episode. I'll give it a few more as I was a big fan of King of Queens.

I'm curious, in real life Kevin James is 51. Is it typical for police to retire at such a young age? It seemed like all his buddies were retired police as well, right? Plus, he had 2 young kids. Just seems weird for him to be retiring.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

From what I understand a policer office can retire after 20 years on the job. So, apparently lots of police officers do retire early. The pension isn't enough to cover everything so they get small jobs to cover the rest. So, the show is pretty much correct based on my five minutes of research


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks for the reviews - I had not heard of this show until I saw it advertised during the premiere of Big Bang Theory. 

My wife and I are slowly watching KoQ on DVD from start to finish. We couldn't find it on any streaming services, and reruns were all out of order (not that the plot is too vital). We found the complete set on DVD for ~$20. I think we are up to season 6. It is a good show, consistently funny, but never truly hilarious and laugh out loud like Seinfeld. KoQ is funny like "exhale slightly faster through my nose" funny. 

Probably will wait until a few episodes are available on demand so that we don't have to judge it solely on the pilot.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> I'm curious, in real life Kevin James is 51. Is it typical for police to retire at such a young age? It seemed like all his buddies were retired police as well, right? Plus, he had 2 young kids. Just seems weird for him to be retiring.


I've heard complaints that government employees can retire young and receive their full retirement and still work another full time job, so really rake in the cash. No reason to keep working your original job if you can double your pay by retiring and starting somewhere else at 50. The military deserve it and maybe cops do too? Desk jobs I'm not so sure.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

nickels said:


> Well, this is certainly not the best new comedy on TV. I would give it a solid "C+" rating for the pilot. Of course they had to cram a lot of plot into the dialog, which is always painful in the first episode of anything. Kevin is a retired cop with a decent looking wife, and some familiar looking friends. So, I guess they were like, let's make another King of Queens, only slightly different. If you like James physical comedy and his dopey antics, this is your kind of show. The acting was very poor from the younger cast members, but they weren't used much. I am a big fan of Kevin James so I'll give it a few more episodes, but this is certainly no Modern Family or The Goldbergs. It is more like King of Queens 2.0... he has a new wife, new house, new job, but his brother looks awfully familiar. It has potential to hang around for many seasons, but only if they don't make it more of the same. Hopefully it will be more polished and original in the next few episodes.
> 
> I did notice that his wife mentioned to him that Kevin did "a nice thing for YOUR daughter". I don't remember them going into details about them having exes, divorce, etc, or if any of the kids are theirs or just his???


Agree with everything here. I realized afterwards what was missing... Jerry Stiller, who I was a huge fan of in KoQ.

And of course, Gary Valentine is Kevin James brother in real life, so I guess that's to be expected he would be involved.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I've heard complaints that government employees can retire young and receive their full retirement and still work another full time job, so really rake in the cash. No reason to keep working your original job if you can double your pay by retiring and starting somewhere else at 50. The military deserve it and maybe cops do too? Desk jobs I'm not so sure.


The military doesn't continue to get their full salary after they retire. I believe military pensions after 20 years of service are typically half of what the person was earning while on active duty. And if you get promoted (and therefore get a raise) shortly before hitting the 20 years, you have to then stick around for a certain period of time (over a year, I think) before that new rank/pay vests.

Obviously police/fire/etc. are usually municipal or state employees so there are probably hundreds of different arrangements throughout the country for how much cops receive after retiring at 20 years. But I would be surprised if any of them receive the full amount they were making when they were still active. I would bet that 50% would be about the most and that many would be lower than that.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Last I checked, Chicago Police can retire at 53 if they have 20 years. At 20 years you get 70% of your finishing salary. The more years you have, the higher the percentage, up to 80%. It works the same for Fireman.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ehhh... it was alright. I'll give it a few more episodes and see if it grabs me. If not I'll dump it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Pretty much standard sitcom fare. 

I did not like King of Queens. I found the comedy to be too mean. I saw no reason why anyone was friends or married to anyone in that show. I do see it so far in this one. It is a kinder, gentler King of Queens and that is fine for mindless sitcom stuff. But it can get boring pretty quickly as it was not particularly clever.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

My first season pass cut of the fall season.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> The military doesn't continue to get their full salary after they retire. I believe military pensions after 20 years of service are typically half of what the person was earning while on active duty. And if you get promoted (and therefore get a raise) shortly before hitting the 20 years, you have to then stick around for a certain period of time (over a year, I think) before that new rank/pay vests.


Military retirement is based on base pay, which in some cases can be less than 50% of their full earnings. Things like allowance for quarters, child care, hazard duty pay, sea pay, etc is not counted towards retirement.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hoffer said:


> I'm curious, in real life Kevin James is 51. Is it typical for police to retire at such a young age? It seemed like all his buddies were retired police as well, right? Plus, he had 2 young kids. Just seems weird for him to be retiring.


Also keep in mind there are still many municipalities that don't require a 2/4 year degree to become a cop.

So even if the min age is 20 (some jurisdictions are 18). 30 years gets you 50 or younger. 
Plenty of time to double dip.

Or Opt for 20 years service and retire early


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

Horrible. And, a guy retiring has a younger looking wife than who he was paired with in KOQs?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Made it to about the five minute mark when we looked at each other, said 'Meh' and erased the recording.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jami said:


> Horrible. And, a guy retiring has a younger looking wife than who he was paired with in KOQs?


When KoQ started, Leah Remini was 28 and Kevin James was 33. In Kevin Can Wait, Erinn Hayes is 40 and Kevin James is 51. So there's a bigger age discrepancy, but no way does Erinn Hayes look younger than Leah Remini did when that series started.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

My wife and I enjoyed it. Yes, it's the typical multicam sitcom formula, but as long as it makes us laugh, that's all that matters.

I see the comparisons to KoQ, but we didn't get that feeling at all. Other than the hot wife, the only similarity was the grown men wanting to relive their adolescent idiocy.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> Last I checked, Chicago Police can retire at 53 if they have 20 years. At 20 years you get 70% of your finishing salary. The more years you have, the higher the percentage, up to 80%. It works the same for Fireman.


Does it work for Firemen who have never put out a fire? 

I really like Kevin James. So a redo of KoQ but with kids works for me; especially with a new hot wife!


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Made it to about the five minute mark when we looked at each other, said 'Meh' and erased the recording.


This is exactly what I did. I had some hope since I liked King of Queens and Kevin James. Maybe it was the mood I was in but I thought the acting was poor and nothing grabbed me to keep watching.


----------



## ayedee (Mar 26, 2004)

Television at it's worst.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Made it to about the five minute mark when we looked at each other, said 'Meh' and erased the recording.


Me, too.

It seemed like a typical cookie-cutter CBS comedy targeted to appeal to a certain demographic, just like virtually all of CBS's shows.

I can't imagine the geeks and nerds of the BBT audience would have been a particularly good lead-in audience (other than the size of the BBT audience).


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The first few episodes of KofQ weren't all that good so I will give this show some time. Give the writers a chance to hash things out, get rid of characters that don't work (like Carrie's sister/Doug's sister in KofQ). I'd give the pilot a C- and hopefully it improves. I could do without any of the kids but I guess they wanted something different from KofQ. Hell they should just bring that show back although I think Jerry Stiller is done. Hard to compete with Doug Heffernan, he's a sitcom classic character. On a side note, I hate laugh tracks.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Reminded me how much I dislike laugh tracks. Goodbye.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Both my wife and I were underwhelmed, to say the least. But because of our affinity for King of Queens, we are going to give it another episode or two before bailing on it. If Kevin James wasn't in it and we hadn't loved KoQ, we wouldn't have even finished the pilot episode.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> The military doesn't continue to get their full salary after they retire. I believe military pensions after 20 years of service are typically half of what the person was earning while on active duty. And if you get promoted (and therefore get a raise) shortly before hitting the 20 years, you have to then stick around for a certain period of time (over a year, I think) before that new rank/pay vests.
> 
> Obviously police/fire/etc. are usually municipal or state employees so there are probably hundreds of different arrangements throughout the country for how much cops receive after retiring at 20 years. But I would be surprised if any of them receive the full amount they were making when they were still active. I would bet that 50% would be about the most and that many would be lower than that.


From what I vaguely recall reading in the papers....

NYPD officers can get their "three-quarters", 75% of their pay for life, after 20 years. And it's based on something like the average pay over the final three (five?) years of service, or something like that, and _includes_ overtime. So guys do whatever they can to pad the hell out of their pay in the final years.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

The thing that seems out of place to me is the idea that you can "retire" and then go out and start another full time job while collecting some amount of pay from the first one. If you actually want to retire at 50 and live on 75% of your pay or whatever, fine.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> The thing that seems out of place to me is the idea that you can "retire" and then go out and start another full time job while collecting some amount of pay from the first one. If you actually want to retire at 50 and live on 75% of your pay or whatever, fine.


I don't understand that logic. If an employer offers a retirement system and an employee meets the criteria to qualify for it, it should be of no importance what the employee does after retirement. If the employee inherits millions of dollars, or marries a very wealthy person, or wins the lottery, or decides to work somewhere else, the retirement plan shouldn't care or even know about those things.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah, why not ?

become a cop at 25 
work for 20 years 

retire at 45 

open a shooting range, work at a sporting goods store, be a scuba instructor ... or whatever


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

To me this was "According To Jim", staring Doug Heffernan. Husband is a buffoon, wife is hotter than is realistic, and it looks like the same kitchen. I'm a fan of KoQ, but not sure this SP will last.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

BrettStah said:


> I don't understand that logic. If an employer offers a retirement system and an employee meets the criteria to qualify for it, it should be of no importance what the employee does after retirement. If the employee inherits millions of dollars, or marries a very wealthy person, or wins the lottery, or decides to work somewhere else, the retirement plan shouldn't care or even know about those things.


True. Like my dad at 49 (30 years) he was bought out by GM to retire and collects a Delphi automotive/UAW pension. He now works for the city and at 69 will retire again and collect whatever is offered as a city employee pension.


----------



## flikhem (Sep 6, 2007)

Family said:


> My first season pass cut of the fall season.


Seconded.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

When I was in the service, you could retire at 20 years with 50% of your salary. For each additional year you served, the amount went up by 2.5% topping out at 75% for 30 years of service.

I worked with a guy that retired from the Navy, then retired from the company we worked for, then became a substitute teacher. He did the time, so more power to him!

So you could retire from the service at age 38, retire from a company (that offers retirement at 20 years) at age 58, and still work another job while drawing two pensions/retirements.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

markz said:


> When I was in the service, you could retire at 20 years with 50% of your salary. For each additional year you served, the amount went up by 2.5% topping out at 75% for 30 years of service.
> 
> I worked with a guy that retired from the Navy, then retired from the company we worked for, then became a substitute teacher. He did the time, so more power to him!
> 
> So you could retire from the service at age 38, retire from a company (that offers retirement at 20 years) at age 58, and still work another job while drawing two pensions/retirements.


Question about military pensions: Are they adjusted based on inflation? Let's say your friend retired in 1995 after 20 years and was at an E-7 rank, making $3,000 per month, then his pension would be $1,500 per month. But does that $1,500 stay static, or does it get increased to correspond with half of what today's E-7 would make?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Judging by the tangents in this thread this has the potential to be as successful as BBT.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> I don't understand that logic. If an employer offers a retirement system and an employee meets the criteria to qualify for it, it should be of no importance what the employee does after retirement. If the employee inherits millions of dollars, or marries a very wealthy person, or wins the lottery, or decides to work somewhere else, the retirement plan shouldn't care or even know about those things.


I guess if you work at a private company and they can afford those awesome retirement benefits--great. If you work for the government and my tax dollars are paying for way more retirement than you need, not so great. The government can't afford it--we're in debt. 



midas said:


> Judging by the tangents in this thread this has the potential to be as successful as BBT.


LOL Mostly my fault--sorry.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Question about military pensions: Are they adjusted based on inflation? Let's say your friend retired in 1995 after 20 years and was at an E-7 rank, making $3,000 per month, then his pension would be $1,500 per month. But does that $1,500 stay static, or does it get increased to correspond with half of what today's E-7 would make?


I don't know that answer, and he has since passed away. I will ask my former recruiter, I think he is retired from the Army (as opposed to just doing a few years and getting out like I did). Yes, I am friends with my old recruiter!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> I guess if you work at a private company and they can afford those awesome retirement benefits--great. If you work for the government and my tax dollars are paying for way more retirement than you need, not so great. The government can't afford it--we're in debt.


That isn't the fault of the government employee who is hired, and then works long enough to earn the retirement benefits, is it? The way I look at it, it's not the retirement you need, it's the retirement you earned. How would you structure the rules/laws to counteract this? If someone retires and then gets another source of income, would you deduct dollar-for-dollar from their retirement benefits each month based on how much they are earning? That would seem to punish people who want to remain busy and working while they can. And if you did that, undoubtedly many people would just opt to not work, so they'd STILL get their retirement benefits.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

BrettStah, I agree, though in sports, the opposite happens. If a coach is fired and has a $1 million salary, and gets a new $500,000 job, the old team only has to pay $500K, since the new team is already paying him. They just pay the difference.

One thing to remember too about working for the government: your salary is likely lower than working in the private sector. You factor in the retirement benefits into the total contribution.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Question about military pensions: Are they adjusted based on inflation? Let's say your friend retired in 1995 after 20 years and was at an E-7 rank, making $3,000 per month, then his pension would be $1,500 per month. But does that $1,500 stay static, or does it get increased to correspond with half of what today's E-7 would make?


Just talked to my friend who is retired Air Force. The retired pay is is potentially increased each year based on a consumer price index, just like Social Security. My friend said say the CPI increases 2%, then he may see a raise of 1.8%. He hasn't seen an increase in his pension in three years because according to the government there has been no inflation the last three years. My friend wishes it was based on half the current rank base pay that he retired from.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Frylock said:


> BrettStah, I agree, though in sports, the opposite happens. If a coach is fired and has a $1 million salary, and gets a new $500,000 job, the old team only has to pay $500K, since the new team is already paying him. They just pay the difference.


Let's change that and say the coach gets a $500,000 job being a sports announcer for ESPN, would you expect his former team can cut what they owe the couch since ESPN is paying him? I think NOT.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Frylock said:


> BrettStah, I agree, though in sports, the opposite happens. If a coach is fired and has a $1 million salary, and gets a new $500,000 job, the old team only has to pay $500K, since the new team is already paying him. They just pay the difference.


That's a good example although not related to retirement, and it only works that way because it's in their contracts. Most workers probably have no such guaranteed salaries to begin with, and if they're fired, they're out of luck.

I'd have no problem at all if employees' contracts stipulated something similar and everyone knew about it, but as far as I know those don't exist. I guess that would require all retirees to send in tax statements to their former employer each year. That would seem weird.


Frylock said:


> One thing to remember too about working for the government: your salary is likely lower than working in the private sector. You factor in the retirement benefits into the total contribution.


Yep, another good point.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

brianric said:


> Let's change that and say the coach gets a $500,000 job being a sports announcer for ESPN, would you expect his former team can cut what they owe the couch since ESPN is paying him? I think NOT.


It would if his contract said so, otherwise if it just mentioned other coaching positions, you're right.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

And now I know far too much about retirement.

I did like the show though it was not completely factual in every little detail.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

jth tv said:


> Reminded me how much I dislike laugh tracks. Goodbye.


My god yes. Once you notice it you cannot tune it out.



TiVo'Brien said:


> Me, too.
> 
> It seemed like a typical cookie-cutter CBS comedy targeted to appeal to a certain demographic, just like virtually all of CBS's shows.


Right down to that stupid jingle when they cut to a new scene. And of course the obligatory shot of the home with that stupid jingle!

Awful!!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

midas said:


> Judging by the tangents in this thread this has the potential to be as successful as BBT.


Maybe not, but certain bound to last longer than this show will be on the air for!!!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I struggled through the pilot.

I've always liked KJ, even his silly movies. But this, this is tough to watch.

I have no idea who his wife in the show is, but there was something about her that just didn't work for me.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I recognize the wife from "Childrens Hospital", which is a very goofy show. So, I only know her as a goofy character from that show. It will take some time to not see her as that character and someone a little more serious.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Agree with everything everyone said.

My problem with the wife is she just looks way too young for him - that's what is off for me. She might be 41 in real life but I'm not even buying she is old enough to be the Mom of the older girl kid.

The set reminds me of Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

stellie93 said:


> I guess if you work at a private company and they can afford those awesome retirement benefits--great. If you work for the government and my tax dollars are paying for way more retirement than you need, not so great. The government can't afford it--we're in debt.
> 
> LOL Mostly my fault--sorry.


Sorry to hear you feel that way. In my state, the employees pay for 50% of their retirement benefit, themselves.

Nobody is just given full pay at retirement.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I thought the show was better than I expected from the one preview I saw. I love Kevin James. I'm going to give it a chance. Usually, if something really sucks, the network cancels it before I've given up on it, anyway.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I've heard complaints that government employees can retire young and receive their full retirement and still work another full time job, so really rake in the cash. No reason to keep working your original job if you can double your pay by retiring and starting somewhere else at 50. The military deserve it and maybe cops do too? Desk jobs I'm not so sure.


There was a huge issue locally at one point of people doing just this. They would retire for one day, and return to work in the same position doubling their pension when they actually retired.

Hated the pilot and already canceled my OnePass.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> That isn't the fault of the government employee who is hired, and then works long enough to earn the retirement benefits, is it? The way I look at it, it's not the retirement you need, it's the retirement you earned. How would you structure the rules/laws to counteract this? If someone retires and then gets another source of income, would you deduct dollar-for-dollar from their retirement benefits each month based on how much they are earning? That would seem to punish people who want to remain busy and working while they can


Social Security benefits are subject to WEP (windfall elimination provision), which reduces the benefit when you get a pension from government employment that didn't contribute to OASDI (Ohio is one of the few remaining holdouts). I gave up trying to explain to retirees whining about WEP cheating them out of SS benefits they 'earned' why WEP is needed -- all they see is less money for them, so it must be unfair.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

The pilot sucked...evidenced by 73% of the posts discussing retirement benefits rather than the show


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

markymark_ctown said:


> The pilot sucked...evidenced by 73% of the posts discussing retirement benefits rather than the show


Going off topic just means it's a thread on TCF.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Family said:


> My first season pass cut of the fall season.


Ditto.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

markymark_ctown said:


> The pilot sucked...


And still CBS is calling it the #1 new comedy...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> The pilot sucked...evidenced by 73% of the posts discussing retirement benefits rather than the show


Yeah. It should be more like great shows with great ratings and stay on topic like every BBT thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mike_k said:


> And still CBS is calling it the #1 new comedy...


Isn't it the _only_ new comedy so far?

If so, they're not wrong.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

My wife and I both thought it stunk so bad we immediately removed the new 1P so that we would never be reminded of this terrible show again!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

busyba said:


> Isn't it the _only_ new comedy so far?
> 
> If so, they're not wrong.


The Good Place, Speechless, Son of Zorn.

It barely finished ahead of The Good Place, but they both handily beat Speechless and Son of Zorn.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Second episode, more of the same. I do occasionally laugh while watching it, but overall it is not the greatest. Ray Romano is going to be a guest star on it soon.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I thought #2 was better than #1. Less going on. Romano was on some early episodes of KOQ. Jerry Stiller was so good with KJ, I don't see anyone on the current show with that dynamic. I'm still going to give it more episodes. Some of my favorite comedies weren't very good for awhile.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> I thought #2 was better than #1. Less going on. Romano was on some early episodes of KOQ. Jerry Stiller was so good with KJ, I don't see anyone on the current show with that dynamic. I'm still going to give it more episodes. Some of my favorite comedies weren't very good for awhile.


I thought the 2nd episode was a little better as well. The opening scene (in bed) provided only actual laughs from me. I really don't like the scenes with Kevin and his retired friends but it seems this will continue to be a big part of the show.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Maybe they can tweak and whittle down his friends. I agree, none of them seem all that funny yet. I really wish he didn't have kids on this show. Bob Newhart always insisted his shows have no kids. And many of the longest running, most successful sitcoms didn't have them.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I know this is the thread only for the pilot episode (but maybe we can turn this into the whole season thread), but my wife and I both agreed that episode 2 was better than the first one.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Ep 2 was better that Ep 1, but the show is still not great. I'll keep watching for a few more weeks. I definitely don't hate it.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

They should have just started with episode 2. We almost didn't watch episode 2 because of how bad episode 1 was.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah this is pretty standard sitcom fare. Pretty much the same premise as every other fat/old guy + hot wife sitcom that's been on in the last 20 years. I'll give it one more episode, but if it's not significantly better I'm out.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Funny. I almost deleted the 1P half way through the second episode because it was displaying the same meanness I always felt with King of Queens. Maybe it is a Kevin James thing.

It is on a thin lifeline for me right now.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Yeah, if you didn't like King of Queens, you'd probably be safe deleting it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> Yeah, if you didn't like King of Queens, you'd probably be safe deleting it.


That is the odd part. I wanted to like KoQ. I like the actors. It just was mean humor. The whole thing with the husband versus the wife and plotting with the guys was mean spirited. The rest of the show isn't. I hope it goes less mean spirited.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't get the whole retired angle either. He's only 51 in real life. That seems way to young to retire, even if he would technically be eligible because of his job. And all his friends are retired too? Some of them look even younger then him.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah I mean really shouldn't he be double dipping or something.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

andyw715 said:


> Yeah I mean really shouldn't he be double dipping or something.


That depends on whether his wife is agreeable to that.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

But many people do retire at younger ages. My folks retired when they were 52 years old. My mom is now 97. that blows my mind. 

Anyway, living in Arizona we have a lot of retirees living here. I was talking to a community center manager in my area who was saying they were arranging a lot different activities than they used to because they now have so many retirees who are younger and aren't satisfied with just playing cards and bingo. They are arranging hikes and day trips and other more active things.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'd go insane. I'll probably end up working as long as I'm able. I get restless on the weekends if I don't do anything.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I thought the second episode was good.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't consider KofQ "mean humor" at all. Nor this show. One spouse "plotting" against the other goes back to I Love Lucy. Nothing mean about it IMHO <shrug>


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> I don't consider KofQ "mean humor" at all. Nor this show. One spouse "plotting" against the other goes back to I Love Lucy. Nothing mean about it IMHO <shrug>


Agree 100%- KOQ is one of my favorite shows of all time, and I never thought it was mean between Doug and Carrie, at least when the show was at its best.

Or at least it wasn't in the first 5 seasons or so, when the show was at its peak. As much as I loved the show, it really fell apart the last few seasons to where it was almost unwatchable, at least for me. I will agree there WERE some meanness between them in some of those episodes.

When I watch repeats, I won't even watch if it was anything after 2004.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> I don't consider KofQ "mean humor" at all. Nor this show. One spouse "plotting" against the other goes back to I Love Lucy. Nothing mean about it IMHO <shrug>


It is the degree and the attitude. They always were smiling on Lucy. KoQ was mean. I never understood why they were together.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Deleted after episode 3. Officially unwatchable.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I don't get people who didn't like KoQ expecting to like this show. It's basically the same thing. It's gotten better since the pilot. I guess the BF is supposed to be the new Arthur, but he's no Jerry Stiller.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm probably going to give up on it. To me it's a very generic sitcom and I just don't really enjoy it. I might leave the SP in case I get really bored and need something to watch but I'll likely end up deleting the whole season come the summer.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Can you rename the thread title to make it full season with spoilers, please? It's not good enough for separate threads.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Frylock said:


> I don't get people who didn't like KoQ expecting to like this show. It's basically the same thing. It's gotten better since the pilot. I guess the BF is supposed to be the new Arthur, but he's no Jerry Stiller.


But that's the thing- it isn't the same thing- at least to me. Oh, they are TRYING to make it the same thing, but this show isn't in the same hemisphere as King of Queens. I am a huge Kevin James fan and KOQ is one of my favorite sitcoms of all time- to me it has always been underrated.

But Kevin can Wait?? It is just awful and unwatchable. I gave it 3 episodes but to me it didn't get one ounce better than the pilot.

I don't know who did the casting for this show but they should be fired. The biggest problem it has, other than terrible writing and the fact that its not funny, is the supporting cast around James. I don't think any of them are good enough. The wife, the kids, the boyfriend, the friends- none of them stand out at all. Think back to KOQ- that show was full of great characters- (Carrie, Arthur, Deacon, Kelly, Spence, Danny, Lou Ferrigno, Doug's parents, etc, etc, etc). There isn't one character on KCW that holds a candle to any of them...

I was really looking forward to it too, such a big disappointment. Honest to goodness, in 3 episodes I never so much as cracked a smile even once....

Oh well, back to KOQ reruns...........


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm hanging in still. I thought this 3rd episode was really funny.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Someone said is no Modern Family a show I personally never liked, now has exact same viewership tied for #10. http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/weekly-ratings/broadcast-top-25-and-network-rankings-oct-3-9-2016/


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

cannonz said:


> Someone said is no Modern Family a show I personally never liked...


what does that even mean


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hanging on, but barely. If it wasn't for KJ, it would probably be one of the worst things I've seen in TV. 

Good lord, the wife is annoying.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

swyman18 said:


> Hanging on, but barely. If it wasn't for KJ, it would probably be one of the worst things I've seen in TV.
> 
> Good lord, the wife is annoying.


I am still trying to hang in there, but agree 100%. Did anyone think episode 4 showed any improvement?

I thought it was completely awful once again. The only reason I am still watching is KJ.

I will repeat what I said previously, there isn't one character on this show besides KJ I would keep if I was in charge of the show- not one. They need to have an entirely new cast for season 2.

Such a disappointment.....


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I like KJ and the wife. But yes, no one else is really helping the show. He needs a better cast around him, and it could be better.

The other kids randomly appearing and disappearing is weird too.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

dwells said:


> But that's the thing- it isn't the same thing- at least to me. Oh, they are TRYING to make it the same thing, but this show isn't in the same hemisphere as King of Queens. I am a huge Kevin James fan and KOQ is one of my favorite sitcoms of all time- to me it has always been underrated.
> 
> But Kevin can Wait?? It is just awful and unwatchable. I gave it 3 episodes but to me it didn't get one ounce better than the pilot.
> 
> ...


Yep, I couldn't say it any better. I didn't expect it to be KoQ, but I did at least expect it to be funny.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I would like it more if they'd get rid of the laughtrack.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

It's more watchable than Modern Family has been for the last 3 seasons but yeah, they need to get rid of the kids and the son-in-law to be is annoying as hell.

Maybe Carrie can be the sister-in-law who moves in after they get rid of the kids.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

fmowry said:


> It's more watchable than Modern Family has been for the last 3 seasons but yeah, they need to get rid of the kids and the son-in-law to be is annoying as hell.
> 
> Maybe Carrie can be the sister-in-law who moves in after they get rid of the kids.


More watchable than Modern Family? We don't even watch it anymore, but Modern Family is the greatest television show of all time compared to Kevin Can Wait..

Different strokes, I guess.....


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

dwells said:


> More watchable than Modern Family? We don't even watch it anymore, but Modern Family is the greatest television show of all time compared to Kevin Can Wait..
> 
> Different strokes, I guess.....


no kidding

listening to Gloria enunciate this past episode was awesome 

and the entire Lily story line was great too

still totally loving Modern Family


----------



## jane hawaii (Nov 1, 2016)

nickels said:


> Well, this is certainly not the best new comedy on TV. I would give it a solid "C+" rating for the pilot. Of course they had to cram a lot of plot into the dialog, which is always painful in the first episode of anything. Kevin is a retired cop with a decent looking wife, and some familiar looking friends. So, I guess they were like, let's make another King of Queens, only slightly different. If you like James physical comedy and his dopey antics, this is your kind of show. The acting was very poor from the younger cast members, but they weren't used much. I am a big fan of Kevin James so I'll give it a few more episodes, but this is certainly no Modern Family or The Goldbergs. It is more like King of Queens 2.0... he has a new wife, new house, new job, but his brother looks awfully familiar. It has potential to hang around for many seasons, but only if they don't make it more of the same. Hopefully it will be more polished and original in the next few episodes.
> 
> I did notice that his wife mentioned to him that Kevin did "a nice thing for YOUR daughter". I don't remember them going into details about them having exes, divorce, etc, or if any of the kids are theirs or just his???


----------



## jane hawaii (Nov 1, 2016)

I watched the Halloween episode last night and that was it for me. I saw it was renewed for the second season !! im shocked. Its not good. Kevin Hart seems like he's trying to hard to be his character and also the wife in this one is boring !! she is not like the one in King of Queens where they both bounce off each other in humor. The goofy British boyfriend living in the house with the daughter NEEDS to GO. I cant stand this character. It slows down the shows humor. Is this a British comedy or American comedy? The two mixed don't work !! The only scenes that are funny is when Kevin gets with his friends that's it !! this wife the boyfriend the family is not a good cast !! also the laughing of the audience at everything is too much that needs to be toned down. If this show stays in this direction i doubt we will see Season 3. I know I stopped watching.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

jane hawaii said:


> I watched the Halloween episode last night and that was it for me. I saw it was renewed for the second season !! im shocked. Its not good. Kevin Hart seems like he's trying to hard to be his character and also the wife in this one is boring !!


I would hate it even more if Kevin Hart was in this


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Kevin James probably got a 2 year commitment from CBS. I really want to like this show, I'm a big KJ fan but so far.... meh. They really need to somehow write the kids out of the show, they should all go. Maybe Kevin gets divorced and moves. Complete reboot. I think this show could be funny with him as a divorced, retired guy. No wife or kids.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, I'm still trying to like it but I find that I put it on when I am doing other stuff, now.  It's just bad. I'm pretty good at not comparing to another show (in this case, of course, KoQ), but It just stands on its own as not good.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jane hawaii said:


> I watched the Halloween episode last night and that was it for me. I saw it was renewed for the second season !! im shocked. Its not good. Kevin Hart seems like he's trying to hard to be his character and also the wife in this one is boring !! she is not like the one in King of Queens where they both bounce off each other in humor. The goofy British boyfriend living in the house with the daughter NEEDS to GO. I cant stand this character. It slows down the shows humor. Is this a British comedy or American comedy? The two mixed don't work !! The only scenes that are funny is when Kevin gets with his friends that's it !! this wife the boyfriend the family is not a good cast !! also the laughing of the audience at everything is too much that needs to be toned down. If this show stays in this direction i doubt we will see Season 3. I know I stopped watching.


I am quite the opposite. While I don't love the show, it is passable but the WORST part is when he is with is buddies.

As for audience laughter, I don't hear it. I would be hard pressed to tell you what shows have audiences or laugh tracks and which don't. They don't influence me at all.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

The first episode was so horrid that we would have canceled the season pass right then if we hadn't loved King of Queens so much. Since then, it hasn't been as horrid, but if was canceled, we wouldn't miss it.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> I am quite the opposite. While I don't love the show, it is passable but *the WORST part is when he is with is buddies*.


I said that after the first episode. Gave it 3 total and then bailed on it.

And audience laughter (probably prompted) and laugh tracks don't influence me but I can't not hear them and find them very annoying.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I am quite the opposite. While I don't love the show, it is passable but the WORST part is when he is with is buddies.
> 
> As for audience laughter, I don't hear it. I would be hard pressed to tell you what shows have audiences or laugh tracks and which don't. They don't influence me at all.


That is just the thing- the worst parts are anytime ANYONE else is in a scene besides KJ. I posted about this previously, but this show has maybe the worst cast in sitcom history. There isn't a single character I would not get rid of if I was put in charge of the show. KOQ was full of great secondary characters. This show has NONE...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I canceled it and deleted the one pass after the 3rd episode. Just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I agree with everyone here about the supporting cast. They really need to reboot him without a wife and kids.
I am sticking with it though, only because I like KJ.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Donbadabon said:


> I agree with everyone here about the supporting cast. They really need to reboot him without a wife and kids.
> I am sticking with it though, only because I like KJ.


This. I wonder if the producers are getting this feedback.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

The wife works. KJ works. The rest can go. I think there is potential here, but they need to thin out some of the bad friends. Maybe he has to get a new job because he can't live off his retirement and his friends get dumped and the new place he works becomes the focus of the show.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I am just so annoyed with the laughtrack (not just on this show) that I don't know if I'm going to keep watching it. It's even starting to bother me on BBT now.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I just read that KCW just got a full season order from CBS. 

Adam Sandler is going to be on the show next week.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The getting a job thing was taken care of by the hot tub, wearing security guard shirt in clip with Sandler.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I thought the Ray Romano episode was decent and I had hopes the show was on the right track. Then came the Halloween episode, probably the worst one so far.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Kevin James fans should give, The Power Of Positive Drinking episode a view.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

cannonz said:


> Kevin James fans should give, The Power Of Positive Drinking episode a view.


 Even more so for food truck episode, rest of cast just there for moments for him bounce off, very good episode.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes, I feel like the show is getting better. The more they cut out the other characters and let him shine, the better. The wife is also good, and is helping bring the KoQ feel to it. I just don't think Chale is Jerry Stiller funny.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I have 3-4 backed up on the DVR, I came back here to see what the latest comments were. And while it's only a couple of people I'm glad to hear it may be getting better. I recently saw the first few KoQ's again and it wasn't all that either for awhile.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Yeah we are still watching it. It's better than the pilot, but they still should drop 80%+ of the cast.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I am starting to like the Chale character, too.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

connie_w said:


> I am starting to like the Chale character, too.


Chael. It's based on Chael Sonnen. Kevin James is a huge MMA fan. I think it was kind of a playful poke at the real Chael who is nothing like the Chael on the show.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

connie_w said:


> I am starting to like the Chale character, too.


 Yea, much better the last couple of shows, becoming KJ's monkey.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

The last episode was pretty good. The more the rest of the cast becomes fodder for him, and not the focus, the funnier it becomes.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

From is my show cancelled; 
_The new Kevin James comedy scores more episodes._

October 17, 2016

CBS announced today that the first season of _Kevin Can Wait _has been topped up to a full 22 episodes. The network has ordered nine new episodes to add to its preliminary issue of 13 after a strong start for the new series over its first four weeks on the air.

_Kevin Can Wait _has been an impressive draw for CBS this season, so far ranking as this fall's most-watched new comedy in both total viewers and among the coveted adults 18-49 demographic. The half-hour series stars Kevin James as a newly-retired police officer who faces a new set of challenges while helping out his family at home.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

Good Lord... I do like Kevin James and all, but if this show is the #1 new comedy then that is just sad. I thought the episodes were getting a little better at one point, but I just watched the dead tree falling on pool episode from last week and that one was rough.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Very uneven. But bland often wins ratings.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The fact that it's the #1 new comedy has zero to do with the quality of the show, and 100% to do with the fact that it's on CBS and they premiered the pilot and the next four episodes behind the #1 show on TV (TBBT). CBS has significantly more viewers across the board than the other nets, so they start with a built-in advantage, and then that viewership boost from the great time slot did the rest.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

How many shows had similar or better pilot lead in and failed, it's success would be 100% the show just because you may not like something (90+ % of TV today sucks in my opinion) doesn't mean others, obviously in this case enough to make it number 1 do. I would assume why CBS put it as lead show on Mondays long ago.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm not making any statement about the quality of the show. I'm simply pointing out that CBS has more viewers (lots of them older than the coveted 18-49 demographic) than the other broadcast nets, and then KCW had the advantage of airing after TBBT for its first 5 episodes. It was always scheduled to move into the earlier slot once CBS's contracted Thursday Night Football games ended and TBBT moved back to Thursday. But by then, they'd gotten enough people hooked that it's remained strong in the ratings.

The other networks could take notes from that. Don't just air the pilot episode in a cushy time slot and then relegate it to some other slot starting with the second ep. Give a show some support for the first several weeks and it could end up paying big dividends.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> The other networks could take notes from that. Don't just air the pilot episode in a cushy time slot and then relegate it to some other slot starting with the second ep. Give a show some support for the first several weeks and it could end up paying big dividends.


Do you really think the people at the networks haven't noticed this? Something tells me they have. If success were this simple, they would all do it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

efilippi said:


> Do you really think the people at the networks haven't noticed this? Something tells me they have. If success were this simple, they would all do it.


It requires making some major shifts to your schedule to put a highly-rated show in one spot and then move it after several weeks. CBS has a built-in excuse which is the NFL Thursday contract for the first several weeks of the season which would otherwise pre-empt TBBT. Any other network could do this if they wanted to, but it would wreak havoc with their fall schedule and depending on the strength of the lead in, and the quality of the new show, it may or not pay off.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

For King Of Queens fans, this news came out about Kevin Can Wait:


Spoiler



King of Queens Reunion! Leah Remini Joins Kevin Can Wait for 2-Part Finale
http://tvline.com/2017/03/24/king-of-queens-reunion-leah-remini-kevin-can-wait-season-1/

Leah Remini will reunite with onetime TV hubby Kevin James when she guest-stars in his eponymous CBS comedy's two-part season finale, the network announced on Friday.

Kevin Can Wait's two-part Season 1 climax airs Monday, May 1 and Monday, May 8 (both at 8/8c)


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> For King Of Queens fans, this news came out about Kevin Can Wait:


Wow, somebody got a 'word of the day' calendar for their birthday.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

midas said:


> Wow, somebody got a 'word of the day' calendar for their birthday.


 How discerning of you.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Leah Remini guest star on 2 eps starting next week.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

And with her guest appearance, the "Leah Remini is fat" thread can once again resurface!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope it's not health problems keeping Stiller from guesting, kinda expected him to long ago.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Stiller hasn't done much in recent years. He did have a small part in his son's movie Zoolander 2 last year. I'd love to see him in the new series, at least a little bit. Hell they should just bring the supporting cast over from KoQ. Ditch the kids (the 2 youngest anyway) and reboot.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I watched part 1 of the season finale. I almost bailed after 10 minutes. But I said "oh what the hell...what's another 20". I wish I did. Now my last memory of these two together is from this dreck.

I no longer can watch network sitcoms. They are just awful. Especially annoying are those transitions of a scene with a snippet of music that tells the viewers where the next scene takes place. It drives me nuts! N-V-T-S nuts!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> I watched part 1 of the season finale. I almost bailed after 10 minutes. But I said "oh what the hell...what's another 20". I wish I did. Now my last memory of these two together is from this dreck.
> 
> I no longer can watch network sitcoms. They are just awful. Especially annoying are those transitions of a scene with a snippet of music that tells the viewers where the next scene takes place. It drives me nuts! N-V-T-S nuts!


Agree on both points, This show is just blah....

And I also hate it when it's the end of the scene, and you hear a doorbell, or a person , but it's actually part of the next scene. ugh


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I enjoyed it. I like "Carrie and Doug's" interactions better than his wife's.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I enjoyed it, as well.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I thought Leah and Kevin had lost all their chemistry together. They seemed uncomfortable to me.

And she kept distracting me when she was using her purse to hide her stomach.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> Stiller hasn't done much in recent years. He did have a small part in his son's movie Zoolander 2 last year. I'd love to see him in the new series, at least a little bit. Hell they should just bring the supporting cast over from KoQ. Ditch the kids (the 2 youngest anyway) and reboot.


I can't help but wonder if his wife Anne's death has taken a toll on him. They were together for some 60 years (up until her death).


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Fred and Wilma.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I thought the very end of the ep where they were all sitting around the couch, was really funny.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

pmyers said:


> I thought the very end of the ep where they were all sitting around the couch, was really funny.


 That and his joke to reporter that pissed her off.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I wasn't that distracted by Leah's girth but something was going on with her face. Botox maybe? She looked pulled back or something. Different than on her Scientology series.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Kevin as well. Not to mention how black his hair was. Not to mention that it looks like a hairpiece.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Kevin as well. Not to mention how black his hair was. Not to mention that it looks like a hairpiece.


It always looked like a hairpiece to me, even back in the KoQ days.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Casting spoiler for next season



Spoiler



Leah Remini joins season 2 as series regular


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Spoiler: More Casting Updates for Season 2



'Kevin Can Wait' Shakeup: Co-Star Erinn Hayes Exiting CBS Sitcom


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Yikes.

Well. That kills that show for me. One Pass deleted. It was on the edge anyway.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I may actually undelete the one pass...lol!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

The wife was fine. The kids and the British dude, on the other hand... Maybe they'll come up with a way to get them all off the show.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope the Russian guy stays, don't know where he came from must have missed episode.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

BrettStah, if that is your pic in avatar you look like Jonn Ross.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

cannonz said:


> BrettStah, if that is your pic in avatar you look like Jonn Ross.


Who's that? I googled the name but I'm not seeing anyone standing out as the one you're referring to.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess his last name is Bowie, or added it to separate from other John Ross's, Kripke in BBT dad in Speechless


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

cannonz said:


> I hope the Russian guy stays, don't know where he came from must have missed episode.


That is Bas Rutten, a MMA fighter, a badass MMA fighter. Here he is with some bar fight tips.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> That is Bas Rutten, a MMA fighter, a badass MMA fighter. Here he is with some bar fight tips.
> 
> ..


I've never seen Kevin Can Wait, but I used to have Bas's video tape collection 
it was awesome


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Well. That kills that show for me. One Pass deleted. It was on the edge anyway.


Opposite for me. This can only make the show better. And if they get rid of the kids it's even better. Happy they decided to cut bait.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I did not recognize him from KOQ until seeing video, nooo touch.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Death and handling of Erinn Hayes character was enough for me to stop TiVoing this show.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

As soon as we heard they were killing the wife to add Remini, we decided to not even continue watching when this season started. Sounds like we made the right choice. The show was only okay to start with, and we have too many shows in the queue anyway so we need to occasionally drop the shows we are only kinda into to.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Was there even a cause of death mentioned auto wreck or what ever I missed?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Was there even a cause of death mentioned auto wreck or what ever I missed?


No, we don't know how she died. We don't even know how much later than the end of season 1 this is. We know that it has been one year since the funeral. But if she had a prolonged illness, it could be much later than season 1. If she had an accident, it could just be a year after season 1.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I think it stinks they wrote her off.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

This show has no shame!

SHAME! DING! SHAME! DING! SHAME! DING!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess they could in a few episodes have it all been a dream he had after fainting and hitting head, when she told him her eccentric dad (Ben Stiller) was coming to live with them.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

cannonz said:


> I guess they could in a few episodes have it all been a dream he had after fainting and hitting head, when she told him her eccentric dad (Ben Stiller) was coming to live with them.


Or, her other eccentric dad, Jerry Stiller.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

RGM1138 said:


> Or, her other eccentric dad, Jerry Stiller.


 Or maybe they had her when very young, I often confuse the two Ben sounds like old guy name Jerry young.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Geez, it's a sitcom not a documentary. I like Hayes but not in that role. I don't care if they ever disclose how she died. I was happy they glossed over it and moved on. Still too much with the kids though.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> Geez, it's a sitcom not a documentary. I like Hayes but not in that role. I don't care if they ever disclose how she died. I was happy they glossed over it and moved on. Still too much with the kids though.


Exactly my thoughts... kind of wish they had killed off the whole family except for Kevin, or just made him have to go undercover, or witness protection, etc., and conveniently never have any scenes with the family again.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

In King of Queens both Doug and Carrie had sisters who appeared in a few episodes and then were never seen or talked about again. Chuck from Happy Days met the same fate. It's been done before. Ditch the kids!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> Or, her other eccentric dad, Jerry Stiller.


If Jerry is still kicking, I am guessing that is how they will end the series. Kevin and Leah get married, Chale finally moves out of the basement, and Jerry moves in.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> If Jerry is still kicking, I am guessing that is how they will end the series. Kevin and Leah get married, Chale finally moves out of the basement, and Jerry moves in.


That would be hilarious. Kind of like how King of Queens ended with Arthur moving back in. "I'm back, deal with it".


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

We are HUGE KOQ fans and were very excited about this show last year. But it was so awful we gave up after a few episodes. Decided to give it another try when Leah Rimini came back, but nope- this show is still completely awful. Truly one of the worst sitcoms I have ever seen, and this is coming from someone who wants to like this show so badly.......

It is even worse than the last couple of seasons of King of Queens, which were also awful (this from a person who counts KOQ in its prime as one of the best sitoms ever)


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

It looks like as long as Kevin James has a show, his brother will have a job.
And maybe Remini too. 
How’s his movie career doing?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

VegasVic said:


> In King of Queens both Doug and Carrie had sisters who appeared in a few episodes and then were never seen or talked about again. Chuck from Happy Days met the same fate. It's been done before. Ditch the kids!


And the sister in Family Matters


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

VegasVic said:


> In King of Queens both Doug and Carrie had sisters who appeared in a few episodes and then were never seen or talked about again. Chuck from Happy Days met the same fate. It's been done before. Ditch the kids!


Right, Carrie's sister "Sara" appeared in several episodes in the first season, then disappeared and there was even references in later seasons that Carrie was an only child.

But Doug's sister (played by Riki Lake) was a recurring character (albeit not a lot) throughout the series. I don't think they ever pretended she didn't exist.

Unless he had some other fake sister that I'm not remembering.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Lisa Rieffel was offered contract to stay on KOQ did not want too, same thing for Empty Nest, she must not like money.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

swyman18 said:


> Right, Carrie's sister "Sara" appeared in several episodes in the first season, then disappeared and there was even references in later seasons that Carrie was an only child.
> 
> But Doug's sister (played by Riki Lake) was a recurring character (albeit not a lot) throughout the series. I don't think they ever pretended she didn't exist.
> 
> Unless he had some other fake sister that I'm not remembering.


Ricki Lake appeared in just 6 episodes in one season (2000-2001), the series ended in 2008. She wasn't talked about on the show after she stopped appearing. Lisa Rieffel was in 4 the first season.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Gary Valentine just isn't funny in this character. Neither are the friends. 

It's only been one episode but I'm not optimistic that this show will get any better.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

How long will it be before Deacon moves in next door?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

And Lou Ferrigno.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who has issue with this shows turn.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

We deleted it as soon as we heard about the kill off.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

VegasVic said:


> Ricki Lake appeared in just 6 episodes in one season (2000-2001), the series ended in 2008. She wasn't talked about on the show after she stopped appearing. Lisa Rieffel was in 4 the first season.


Interesting, I didn't realize Ricki Lake's appearances were all in the same season. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> Gary Valentine just isn't funny in this character. Neither are the friends.
> 
> It's only been one episode but I'm not optimistic that this show will get any better.


And to me it just shows the difference between the two shows. His character in KOQ is hilarious- great character. In KCW? Awful- just like the whole show.....


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I’m a bit of an opposite. I don’t like that they killed off his wife and not happy that they are trying to recreate king of queens, which was a back biting, mean show. And with Leah on the show, we get that sniping again. 

Kevin Can Wait is not very funny (it’s the writing not the situation or the characters or the actors) but it wasn’t mean. 

King of queens was mean and unfunny.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

TonyD79 said:


> I'm a bit of an opposite. I don't like that they killed off his wife and not happy that they are trying to recreate king of queens, which was a back biting, mean show. And with Leah on the show, we get that sniping again.
> 
> Kevin Can Wait is not very funny (it's the writing not the situation or the characters or the actors) but it wasn't mean.
> 
> King of queens was mean and unfunny.


I found KoQ humorous at times, but the more I watched, the more I realized, Remini's character was quite the b*tch.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Goes to show how wide of a variety of opinions there can be. I always found KoQ very funny and watch it almost every day. I had some good hopes for this show since Rock Reuben and Bruce Helford are involved. But it's just not very funny. I guess it always boils down to writing. This show doesn't have it. Many comedies struggle early on as characters are fleshed out but we're over 20 episodes in now and I don't see much hope.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

KoQ was very funny because Kevin was a lovable stunod and Leah was the good looking b*tch. Their characters balanced each other. It was almost the exact same dynamic as Everybody Loves Raymond, except that show had a better supporting cast of family members. 

I haven't watched this show since about the 3rd or 4th episode, just lost interest.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I had to google stunod. Good word. I like it. I'm going to try to work it into my vocabulary.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I'm a bit of an opposite. I don't like that they killed off his wife and not happy that they are trying to recreate king of queens, which was a back biting, mean show. And with Leah on the show, we get that sniping again.
> 
> Kevin Can Wait is not very funny (it's the writing not the situation or the characters or the actors) but it wasn't mean.
> 
> King of queens was mean and unfunny.


Don't agree with this at all- at least, I don't agree with it when King of Queens was in its prime. For the first 4 or 5 seasons, especially seasons 2 and 3, KOQ was at its peak and at least in my opinion was a truly great sitcom. And maybe I am in the minority I don't think it was a "mean show during that time.

But in the last few seasons the show ran out of ideas and went off the rails and was just an awful show. And I 100% agree that in those seasons, it WAS mean spirited show- they turned both Doug and Carrie into very unlikable people....


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dwells said:


> Don't agree with this at all- at least, I don't agree with it when King of Queens was in its prime. For the first 4 or 5 seasons, especially seasons 2 and 3, KOQ was at its peak and at least in my opinion was a truly great sitcom. And maybe I am in the minority I don't think it was a "mean show during that time.
> 
> But in the last few seasons the show ran out of ideas and went off the rails and was just an awful show. And I 100% agree that in those seasons, it WAS mean spirited show- they turned both Doug and Carrie into very unlikable people....


In didn't watch beyond part of the first season. I found them all unlikeable to down right nasty from the start.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

So you judge a 9 season show based solely on part the first season? Ok.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> So you judge a 9 season show based solely on part the first season? Ok.


Odd in a thread about judging a current show on its latest episode.

I'm supposed to sit through 9 years to say I don't like the tone of a show? It was mean. I'd drop in every once in a while because I loved Leah Remini in talk shows. And I'd find it was still mean.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Odd in a thread about judging a current show on its latest episode.
> 
> I'm supposed to sit through 9 years to say I don't like the tone of a show? It was mean. I'd drop in every once in a while because I loved Leah Remini in talk shows. And I'd find it was still mean.


I didn't find anything overly mean about season 1. It might be difficult to recall but I would be curious to know what exactly you found so bad that it made you stop watching.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Odd in a thread about judging a current show on its latest episode.
> 
> I'm supposed to sit through 9 years to say I don't like the tone of a show? It was mean. I'd drop in every once in a while because I loved Leah Remini in talk shows. And I'd find it was still mean.


To each their own. I don't find anything odd. I'm still watching the show. I judge each episode by whether I think it's funny or not. At some point I may give up on the series, but I'll wait and see how this reboot works out. I also didn't find anything about season 1 "mean". Especially "all of them". But if you did and stopped watching that's ok with me


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Howie said:


> I had to google stunod. Good word. I like it. I'm going to try to work it into my vocabulary.


I had to google it too. Until I did, I was wondering "why did he spell "donuts" backwards? What does it mean?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sadly i saw a spoiler online before watching the show. when i saw first hand how the mom was written out it really sucked. i guess per this thread leah is back full time? did she have a stroke or something. her face /lip is weird. it actually disturbs me. very distracting but if its medical i feel bad for her. 

chale and kendra are probably the only reason to watch now. but i'm one that never deletes a SP. it has to be really really bad for me to do that. however. leah may cause me to do that if she really is here full time. something about her annoys me in this show. cant put my finger on it.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah Leah is now a full time regular. I also noticed that with her lip. I don't know if she had botox recently or what.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

With Leah on full time somebody should start a thread talking about her body.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

fmowry said:


> With Leah on full time somebody should start a thread talking about her body.


Leah Remini has a fat lip?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

cannonz said:


> Was there even a cause of death mentioned auto wreck or what ever I missed?





markz said:


> No, we don't know how she died. We don't even know how much later than the end of season 1 this is. We know that it has been one year since the funeral. But if she had a prolonged illness, it could be much later than season 1. If she had an accident, it could just be a year after season 1.


Well, there was a very quick mention by the daughter in the first scene that it was "over a year since Mom died", so there's that ...

And I watched the episode (S01E22 "Quiet Diet") before Remini appeared, and it was all about getting Kevin to lower his cholesterol in order for them to lower their life insurance premiums. Many jokes were made about Donna looking forward to cashing in on Kevin's life insurance when his heart explodes and she gets to live the good life with Hubby #2. Then when it turned out that SHE had high cholesterol, Kevin threw the same jokes back in her face.

So I wonder if that will be the explanation for Donna's sudden departure ... that HER heart exploded because of high cholesterol?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

getreal said:


> So I wonder if that will be the explanation for Donna's sudden departure ... that HER heart exploded because of high cholesterol?


I think it's likely we've gotten all of the information we are ever going to get, and she probably will not be mentioned again.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

BrettStah said:


> I think it's likely we've gotten all of the information we are ever going to get, and she probably will not be mentioned again.


she and richie cunningham's brother ran off together


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

jamesl said:


> she and richie cunningham's brother ran off together


 and went to live with Valerie's family.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Tonights episode was very good, KJ being the buffoon he's famous for.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

cannonz said:


> Tonights episode was very good, KJ being the buffoon he's famous for.


Was that tonight? Damn, I hate not having my dvrs.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Tonights episode was very good, KJ being the buffoon he's famous for.


Yes. It was good. I hope they keep Kevin and Leah as partners and not get them involved romantically. The dynamics work better since they can snipe a bit and make it believable.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Yeah, because it's not believable for people who are involved romantically to snipe at each other.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I enjoyed this one, I do wish they'd kill the laugh track. I figured since we'd seen Kevin James wife on here that Leah's hubby would pop up and sure enough there he was. They both played several different characters in KoQ.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> Yeah, because it's not believable for people who are involved romantically to snipe at each other.


Not as much as these two do. 98% sniping then 2% relative kindness. And that works.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Relative kindness isn't funny. IMO.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't see it as sniping more trading insults between friends as usually is done between males only.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cannonz said:


> I don't see it as sniping more trading insults between friends as usually is done between males only.


Okay. That works. But not couples. Friends is the point.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I didn’t realize that it’s been 10 years since KoQ has been off air. I guess because it’s been in syndication for most of that time.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Out of curiousity to see how they handled the death of the wife, I went to find S2E1 on On Demand and I have to purchase it?!! FU CBS All Access!! Or is it an FU to FiOS?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Not worth paying. It was a very brief conversation between Kevin and the older daughter, and a quick “mom died over a year ago” sentence was said.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Out of ideas after 1 season?

"The plot of the show didn't have enough drive," he told the Daily News. "If we got through a second season, I wouldn't see us getting through a third one. We were literally just running out of ideas."

Kevin James Explains Why 'Kevin Can Wait' Killed Off His Wife


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Where are the writers for King of Queens? That show lasted 9 seasons!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

At least the younger 2 kids weren't in this one. I was kind of hoping for a Jerry Stiller cameo as the dad but I like Chazz. If they won't kill the laugh track at least tone it down.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I got a bad feeling in this latest episode. A possibility they are going to go down the romance road. I would prefer they stay friends and partners. I hope that feeling was wrong.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Katrina!!!, somehow could not see her with Stiller.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I got a bad feeling in this latest episode. A possibility they are going to go down the romance road. I would prefer they stay friends and partners. I hope that feeling was wrong.


Before the season they said no way they were going down that road. I figured they would eventually. I agree, it sure seemed as if they are already planting that seed so to speak. Maybe it was a one off but I doubt it. This is definitely a show still trying to find a direction. I like James and Remini, I hope they figure things out because this is still not a very good show.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

VegasVic said:


> I hope they figure things out because this is still not a very good show.


Kevin Can Wait, but can WE wait?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Bas Rutten's arms have shriveled to nothing.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I don't understand why they needed to kill off the wife. It isn't like they are presenting Kevin and Leah as a 'will they / wona't they' couple. Their dynamic could've easily taken place with him being married.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

One week after it looks like they might go down romance road they have Kevin lying to and pissing off Leah. So I guess the romance if off lol. It was an ok episode. Again the younger two kids weren't in it. He needs a new black friend, that guy isn't funny. And the guy who plays Chale needs to spend more time learning his lines, he looks at the cue cards too much. 

Killing off the wife was the right thing though. They want to focus on the security work stuff. And while I like Erinn Hayes, her character just didn't fit in with James'. And I'm still glad they haven't dwelled on it. It's a sitcom. Maybe not all that funny, but a sitcom


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I liked the expanding Enzo's role, the interaction between him and Chale was good. I don't think is the Chale guy doesn't know lines more that stuttering unsure of himself is the characters personality. Ryan Cartwright would have been better choice for Sheldon than Jim Parsons.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah the stuttering lack of confidence is part of the role but I could see his eyes going to the cards. I like the character and I'm glad they have him out doing stuff and interacting with others instead of always in the house only interacting with Kevin. A good supporting cast is essential for a good comedy. 

Rutger is a good character in small doses. I've always liked Gary Valentine. I think Enzo is a good character. Lenny Venito I like. So they have a decent foundation IMO. Ditch or replace the Mott and Goody characters. Concentrate on the security business, the pizza place and less on the domestic life and there's hope


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Or maybe the roving eyes are part of the character. I’ve seen him in many things and he is a pretty good actor with a good range.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> Out of ideas after 1 season?
> 
> "The plot of the show didn't have enough drive," he told the Daily News. "If we got through a second season, I wouldn't see us getting through a third one. We were literally just running out of ideas."
> 
> Kevin James Explains Why 'Kevin Can Wait' Killed Off His Wife


i know zip about making a tv show but running out of ideas in the 1st season points to failure all around. either you picked the wrong actress or you wrote the wrong part in. doubt it's more complicated than that. as much as i like leah her physical appearance is just too distracting. and she's the one that killed donna in my eyes!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

newsposter said:


> i know zip about making a tv show but running out of ideas in the 1st season points to failure all around. either you picked the wrong actress or you wrote the wrong part in. doubt it's more complicated than that. as much as i like leah *her physical appearance is just too distracting*. and she's the one that killed donna in my eyes!


LOL! Not sure what you mean by that 

But it would have been funny if she literally killed her!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the stroke or whatever she had on her face. it's sad but it's just too noticeable for me. i only watch cause i love the chale/kendra stuff and i refuse to stop watching a show that i invested time in


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

newsposter said:


> ...as much as i like leah her physical appearance is just too distracting. and she's the one that killed donna in my eyes!


I see what you're trying to do here!


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

*'House of Cards' Petition to Replace Kevin Spacey With Kevin James Has Over 28,000 Signatures*

'House of Cards' Petition to Replace Kevin Spacey With Kevin James Has Over 28,000 Signatures

Just the thought of the out-takes makes me smile


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the workers comp thing was sorta half funny but i gotta say chale/kendra at the bar are the best thing about this show.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Nicknames- Fat Ass and Limey


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the neighbor food delivery was cute. why not let her be his romantic interest? the exchange at the end was meant to be funny but i found it awkward, maybe because it's trite, unsure. but they keep bringing up moms death and i wish they would just pretend then never had a mom since leah killed her. sigh. 

anyone follow ratings? is this giving them the boost they want?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

newsposter said:


> the neighbor food delivery was cute. why not let her be his romantic interest? the exchange at the end was meant to be funny but i found it awkward
> 
> anyone follow ratings? is this giving them the boost they want?


 I assume that's what they did (romantic interest) and did the too soon scene at end so not to rush into or be locked in, but make clear Leah isn't, as she said could not be further from the truth. What struck me was how similar Wendy was in appearance and character to wife.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

see i took that differently. i took it as we will never see her again. dont know why i got that feeling


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cannonz said:


> I assume that's what they did (romantic interest) and did the too soon scene at end so not to rush into or be locked in, but make clear Leah isn't, as she said could not be further from the truth. What struck me was how similar Wendy was in appearance and character to wife.


So much so, it could've been played by the same actress if she would've been willing.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I gave this show every chance but just couldn't get into it. Season 2 was better but still not great. No surprise it's been canceled. Hopefully KJ does another series, I do think he can be pretty funny. Just no more Paul Blart movies please


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

I refused to watch once they killed off the wife from Season 1. I enjoyed the chemistry between KJ and the wife and thought they worked well together as the season went on. Was very surprised they got rid of her so I am not surprised or disappointed that it was cancelled.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, I guess I'm the lone person who is sad it is cancelled. I found it plain good humor. I wasn't happy about them killing off his first wife, but the show continued to be fun. I hope another station picks it up.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

crazywater said:


> I refused to watch once they killed off the wife from Season 1. I enjoyed the chemistry between KJ and the wife and thought they worked well together as the season went on. Was very surprised they got rid of her so I am not surprised or disappointed that it was cancelled.


We quit watching when they killed off the wife too. Just didn't are enough to watch after that.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Yeah, this show was something that, had we not really enjoyed watching King of Queens, we would have given up about 10 minutes into episode 1. We stuck with it, and it got marginally better. In hindsight, based on the revival of old shows being "a thing" now, they should have brought back King of Queens.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> Yeah, this show was something that, had we not really enjoyed watching King of Queens, we would have given up about 10 minutes into episode 1. We stuck with it, and it got marginally better. In hindsight, based on the revival of old shows being "a thing" now, they should have brought back King of Queens.


They didn't?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> They didn't?


Not enough...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I thought season 2 was a lot better than season 1. But that's not saying much.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

sad to see it go.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I probably would have continued to watch, partially because I'm a Leah Remini fan and I was thinking it would be fun to see her with Kevin again. OTOH, all he seems to play is the same boneheaded chucklehead and I have gotten a bit weary of that. Plus, the whole 'Monkey Fist' thing - really? She would not have agreed to that stupid name for the company. For whatever reason, that bugs the hell out of me.

Kevin's brother - would he have work at all if his bro didn't hire him? I don't usually find much there, either. I like the Brit guy who married Kevi's daughter. Maybe there could be something there with the bar/restaurant. Maybe Kevin & Leah's character should have purchased that instead of a marginally, if at all, successful security company. Bring in that old guy, too. I rather liked him.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I thought Gary Valentine was good in KOQ and terrible as the brother in this show. Chale was funny, I'd watch a show with that character owning the pizza place. If KJ does another series I hope more effort is put into it. It seemed as if the writers and actors were going through the motions.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I’ve liked Ryan Cartwright as an actor since Alphas. He has a decent amount of range and could easily carry a show as its center.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I hated the Chale character for all of season 1, but by the end he grew on me.

I agree that Gary Valentine was not good in this role, and I too loved him in KoQ.

Maybe they should just reboot KoQ like they did Roseanne. I am pretty sure every single person from the show that is still living is available. lol. With the exception of Patton. He's working.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I don't think Jerry Stiller would come back. His wife passed away, and he seems to be done with acting. Without him, it wouldn't be the same.

The only reason for the show to come back would be so one more time we could resurrect the "Is Leah Remini fat?" thread.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah I think Stiller is done which would kill a KOQ reboot IMO. Their 2 kids would be about 11 or 12, I'm not sure I would like a KOQ show with them having kids. I guess I'll never know


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I was so sick of KoQ by the time it went off. I didn't like the idea of her coming on this show, but they seem to have tamed her down a bit. The role on KoQ was so overbearing it made me ill.


----------

